

On Naming Variables – RC “Bob” Martin [pdf] - ignoramous
http://objectmentor.com/resources/articles/Naming.pdf

======
nerdy
If you found the PDF helpful, Bob Martin has a series of programming videos[1]
which are really good but somewhat expensive at $12 to watch online or $18 to
download per video. The videos cover a broad range of topics which include
variable naming, patterns, best practices, theory, etc. Some also contain some
brief-though-awkward shower scenes (wish I were kidding!)

Most of the videos are about an hour long and contain a 10-minute intro with a
science lesson, so about 45-50 minutes of programming-talk per video. The
quality of the content is really good and the flow of the scenes in the videos
does break up the monotony. Bob shoots individual scenes as different
"characters" and then edits them together to shift away from a lecture-style
to a more conversational flow between his characters. The videos are very
informal, you can get a pretty good feel for the level of formality,
production quality, and overall "feel" by checking out the "How To Make a
Clean Coders Video" video[2], though it doesn't contain programming
discussion.

Oddities aside, the videos are informative and could really help fill
knowledge gaps for anyone who might be interested.

As an aside, the purchase process through cleancoders.com is quite smooth...
be sure to check it out if you're picking up some videos. Instant e-mail
confirmation, very fast video downloads, etc.

1\. [https://cleancoders.com/category/clean-
code#videos](https://cleancoders.com/category/clean-code#videos) 2\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go9jtFoedRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go9jtFoedRE)

~~~
ignoramous
I guess there's a PDF for each video?
[https://www.google.ie/search?q=objectmentor.com%2Fresources+...](https://www.google.ie/search?q=objectmentor.com%2Fresources+filetype:pdf)

